# 80K miles



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just hit this yesterday and still loving every mile!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Now go feed your car! =D


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats alot of miles for 2014 Diesel


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dang you drive a lot! Lol. Now go drive to the diesel pump! Haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

When you gonna hit 300k at this rate?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dawg Kiss a frog you need Mod Money . That is alot of miles for 1 year . Keep diesel Cruzen .


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Lifetime Gas mileage? Or do you even keep an eye on this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When did you purchase your CDT? You may be driving more than CruzeEcoBlueTopaz.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The model debuted at the dealership in April of 2013 as a 14', So no earlier, than that.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome, love to hear updates as the mileage continues to grow.

I will flip over 29k tomorrow, bought the car in October.

Averaging over 50 MPG on my daily commute with the tune, love this car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish I did lots of hwy so I could see my avg climb into the depths of space like you guys 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Geez in a year? That's less than I'll put in 4.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifetime mileage is about 41.6 MPG including a lot of stop and go in a cold winter. Average over the past 20K miles in warmer weather is 43.4MPG. I bought my car end of May 2013.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks great couple months timing belt. Let us know what that runs. Im at 45000 now


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Gator said:


> Looks great couple months timing belt. Let us know what that runs. Im at 45000 now


Im interested to hear about the timing belt as well. I'm up to 38k since February of this year.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone who has had the fuel filter changed and did not do it yourself, how much did that run you?

My car is at 29k at still shows like 27% life on the filter. Not planning on changing until it hits 0% but just curious.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14::goodjob:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Anyone who has had the fuel filter changed and did not do it yourself, how much did that run you?
> 
> My car is at 29k at still shows like 27% life on the filter. Not planning on changing until it hits 0% but just curious.


I have 45000 on my cruze and the fuel filter still say 10% left. I just bought the filter it was 80.00 wholesale 120.00 retail at the dealer.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Anything more then an hour's labor would be hwy robbery.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good lord, my 2014 Eco just rolled over to 10K today, lol

Congrats! 
ccasion14:


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

****, we have 5k on ours and I thought we were putting them on fast. 

Any issues to date?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> ****, we have 5k on ours and I thought we were putting them on fast.
> 
> Any issues to date?


60K front wheel bearings replaced and 61K exhaust gas temperature sensor replaced. Other than that, it's been perfect.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

That's quite a lot of miles and I'm impressed at the relatively small number of mechanical problems. You say you have a tune? Tell us about that, please.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> That's quite a lot of miles and I'm impressed at the relatively small number of mechanical problems. You say you have a tune? Tell us about that, please.


he doesnt have a tune


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> 60K front wheel bearings replaced and 61K exhaust gas temperature sensor replaced. Other than that, it's been perfect.


That's pretty reliable for 80k, although wheel bearings must be some crap imports


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> That's quite a lot of miles and I'm impressed at the relatively small number of mechanical problems. You say you have a tune? Tell us about that, please.


That's danny5. I made that mistake once too


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> That's danny5. I made that mistake once too
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


and MilTownSHO


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

fred20 said:


> That's pretty reliable for 80k, although wheel bearings must be some crap imports


It's a GM thing - a historic weak point in their designs across their brands (Pontiac, Chevy, Olds, etc.). Local parts guy says he sells 5 or 10 GM wheel bearing/hub assemblies for every one he sells of any other automaker. I've had the same experience. I've replaced at minimum a pair of bearing assemblies on each of my GM vehicles (model years 1996-2014, 7 vehicles/300,000 miles), and one even went through two full sets of 4 in the course of 35,000 miles. My 200,000 miles in Chrysler/Jeep vehicles show only one hub assembly failure, and I know exactly when/where/what I hit to break it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> It's a GM thing - a historic weak point in their designs across their brands (Pontiac, Chevy, Olds, etc.). Local parts guy says he sells 5 or 10 GM wheel bearing/hub assemblies for every one he sells of any other automaker. I've had the same experience. I've replaced at minimum a pair of bearing assemblies on each of my GM vehicles (model years 1996-2014, 7 vehicles/300,000 miles), and one even went through two full sets of 4 in the course of 35,000 miles. My 200,000 miles in Chrysler/Jeep vehicles show only one hub assembly failure, and I know exactly when/where/what I hit to break it.


Interesting, my old cavalier needed a bearing replaced under warranty with only 25k which was odd to me, got rid of it with only 65k so I don't know how it's doing now!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Just hit this yesterday and still loving every mile!
> View attachment 107081


:smile:
I see your low fuel light is still working


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think my new bearings have a one year unlimited mileage parts and labor warranty. Will be interesting to see if they hold out. And to confirm I do not have a tune. My car is 100% stock.


----------

